# UCLA Acceptance/Admission



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 22, 2007)

Hello! 

I'm new here. 

I'm from Anchorage, Alaska and I just finished my freshman year of college at the University of Alaska Anchorage. I going to UAA to get my G.E's out of the way and to get the credits I need to get accepted into UCLA. I've always had the drive to become a film director and screenwriter ever since I was little. I know exactly what I want to bring to the film industry and I'm a pretty great story teller. I have lot of new and unusual ideas to present to UCLA.

My question to you all is, from your experiences, what does the board that interviews you look for in a perspective student? What did you do to get accepted into UCLA. What was your experience with getting interviewed, chosen, etc...? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (May 22, 2007)

I applied and was accepted to UCLA, but I declined admission for USC.  

Now, I'm not in your shoes, as I was accepted as a screenwriter, and for the MFA program.

I had a 3.9 at a third tier state university...over my last sixty hours, that is...which is all they care about at the graduate level; my cumulative was a 3.29.

I'm from Ohio.

My portfolio was a mix of scripts, poetry, and narrative writing.

My interview was in New York City.  It was basically just a conversation.


----------

